# Two weeks' worth



## Alliko

How would I translate into Japanese the phrase "two weeks' worth of work"?

My attempt:  2週間の仕事

But it seems too basic, is there a more eloquent way to word it?  I'm trying to explain that I was on vacation for 2 weeks, and now I must return to my job and face 2 weeks' worth of work!!  

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Ghabi

I think we need to at least add the word 分 after 週間. Perhaps 2週間分の仕事の山 would be more figurative.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
If I understand the meaning of "two weeks' worth of work" correctly,
I would say;
二週間分の仕事
二週間相当分の仕事
二週間相当の仕事量
二週間を要する仕事
二週間かかる仕事
二週間を費やす（ついやす）仕事

When I say 二週間分の仕事の山, I'm feeling that the amount of work is too much or extremely much.　
二週間分の仕事の山＝二週間*も*かかる仕事＝二週間*も*要する仕事＝二週間*も*費やす仕事


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Sometimes people use 人日, for short periods work. For example,
The work it need 2 people, 1day, is ２人日
The work it need 1 people, 5 days is ５人日.
Your case is １４人日, but I've never heard of such a long 人日。


----------



## Wishfull

mikun said:


> Hi,
> Sometimes people use 人日, for short periods work. For example,
> The work it need 2 people, 1day, is ２人日
> The work it need 1 people, 5 days is ５人日.
> Your case is １４人日, but I've never heard of such a long 人日。



Hi,　*mikun*.

I didn't know your expression. My lack of education, or generation gap?

I would like to confirm the knowledge.
The work it needs 1 people, 2day, is 2人日, right?
How should it be pronounced? "Ninin-nichi" or "ninin-jitsu"?
How should it be used?
Can　I say　二人日の仕事　or just 二人日？　or その仕事は二人日だ。？

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alliko

皆様、本にありがとうございます！とても便利な言葉をたくさん教えてくれました。説明も分かりやすいので、I'm very grateful to you all!


----------



## ms291052

Wishfull said:


> Hi,　*mikun*.
> 
> I didn't know your expression. My lack of education, or generation gap?
> 
> I would like to confirm the knowledge.
> The work it needs 1 people, 2day, is 2人日, right?
> How should it be pronounced? "Ninin-nichi" or "ninin-jitsu"?
> How should it be used?
> Can　I say　二人日の仕事　or just 二人日？　or その仕事は二人日だ。？
> 
> Thanks in advance.



僕の辞書によって「にんび」とよばれるんです。

This expression seems very similar to the English word "man-hour," meaning the amount of work done by one person in one hour.

For example, one might say "This job will take 96 man hours to complete."
日本語では「この仕事は四人日がかかる。」というんですか?


----------



## Flaminius

Alliko said:


> 皆様、本当にありがとうございます！　とても便利な言葉をたくさん教えてくれました。説明も分かりやすいので、I'm very grateful to you all!


1. Place a Japanese space ("　") after an exclamation point or a question mark.
2. The reason for ありがとうございます (why you are thankful) is best described by a sentence with the speaker ("I") being the subject.  Thus, 教えてもらいました.



ms291052 said:


> 僕の辞書によって「にんび」とよばれるんです。


辞書, being a product of editors, do not have agentive power to call something (that is, in the Japanese semantics).  Thus, 辞書がよぶ as well as the passive 辞書によって…とよばれる are ungrammatical.
辞書に…と書いてある is a typical formulation.

The correct pronunciation of 人日 (in sense of man-hour) is _ninnichi_.  



> For example, one might say "This job will take 96 man hours to complete."
> 日本語では「この仕事は四人日がかかる。」というんですか?


1. Numbers followed by unit are written out in Arabic numbers (except for traditional Japanese units such as 尺, 畳 etc.), thus 4人日.
2. The period right before closing braces (parenthesis, closing quote etc.) are omitted.

It's also possible to use the unit 人時.  96人時かかる。


----------



## Flaminius

I am wondering if we are not slightly going off topic after *Wishfull*'s exhaustive reply _supra_ #3.  Man-hour (and man-month etc.) is a concept for making an estimate of people and hours necessary to accomplish the work.  The two weeks that the OP refers to is the duration in which work has accrued.


----------

